# Bald spots?!



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Buddy had her first misting today, i place the birds on the ledging in my shower and they get the light spray from it, i never put them under direct water. She LOVED it, spread her wings, puffed up and looked like the was really enjoying herself. Now, just after the shower, she looks a little lost and confused, AND ive noticed the has bald spots on her back/head and on her wings, i knew she had a bald head but i never knew she was bald in the other places. Is this normal? She hasnt had her first molt yet and she is a 4 month old (roughly) lutino. I have read about the bald head, but not about anywere else on her body  Im not so much worried, because she doesnt seem bothered when she is dry but ive only noticed this now  Anyone have any ideas about this:wacko:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's normal to have small bald spots in the "wingpit" where there isn't as much need for insulation. If the bald spots are on top of the body/wing there might be a problem. But if she was with other birds until recently, it's possible that one of them might have plucked her, with the parents or a male who's into "rough wooing" being major suspects.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Im not sure about the parents, but she was with a number of other baby tiels until she was bought home with me, would have been 10+ (lucky she was in a fairly large cage with them all) i choose her because she was the quietest and she didnt try to run away all that much when handling her like her siblings did, might that be because she was "picked" on? There are no pin feathers either on her back or the back of her head, When she is dry its not even noticeable. Its no problem with the temperature because i live in Sydney and its usually pretty warm so i guess its not that big of a problem for her I was just a little worried because i never really noticed it until now!


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

If she was living with some other tiels before you got her then I wouldn't worry too much. It's very possible like tielfan mentioned that she could have been plucked by them. My neighbors have like 6-7 tiels in a rather small cage & oh boy they pluck each other like crazy. Some of them are bald like 1/2 of their wings, poor birdies.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

It could be a cagemate plucking her. I would just keep an eye on it.


----------

